# Is 13 really my lucky number?



## Chef Niloc (Nov 13, 2013)

Let's hope so:

Me and Dave took a trip to NYC today, we brought Del, Bill and Hoss with us to. You know where we went?


----------



## zoze (Nov 13, 2013)

Q.Tarantino?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 13, 2013)

By Dave, Hoss, Dell and Bill I'm of course referring to these:
Daves #13 came to me just about the time my whole world got turned upside down son13 never got any full time action. I thought this. Special occasion would be a suitable initiation.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok ok I know where did we all go you wondering right?
Well.......


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 13, 2013)

I was called in for a 2nd interview and had a funny feeling that I might be doing a little cooking, glad I brought my friends with me. They seemed impressed that they didn't catch me off guard or maybe that I anticipated the "surprise"

I must admit I'm no slouch but these guys had me feeling a little out of place, I hope it didn't show? I'm sure it's no surprise to any of you that These boys really have there act together.

I think it went well? I have never had a surprise tryout that lasted 11 hours plus a extra 2 or 3 afterwards. Whether I get the job or not it was certainly a great experience just seeing how they operate. They actually put me through the ropes, starting me out with basic prep work, I'm assuming to evaluate knife skills cleanliness and how I move about a kitchen. 
Then I moved over to pantry, the chef de partie was a class act. Helpful, explain things clearly and not in a snobbish manner at all, very pleasant to work with. I think the chef de cuisine liked how fast I picked up the dishes and plating, I took over 1/2 the station after 20 min or so, timing and anticipating the pass. After that he pulled me over to expo, didn't have me call tickets (would have been surprised if he did), but the fact that he had me finishing the plates with and then for him I took as a very good sign the interview was going well. He also took a likening to hoss and Del.. Especially Del he loved the shape and functionality and of course the looks. 






As for Dave, everyone was fondling Dave all day some asked and some kind of just helped themselves but did it obviously and looked at me to read my face to make sure was okay. 1st I'll bet many are wondering what knives I saw being used by the chefs there? Shuns all around. Everyone thought Dave was A handsome fella, and most were surprised at the weight lots of "wow it's really light" and of course "dam that's sharp, sharp as hell, or just a surprised look". Got some looks when I reach for it to break down a case of butternut squash. After service he asked me my evaluation of the chefs I worked with during the day, and then he had me to put together a "mock schedule", that kind of came about as kind of a joke. one of the senior Sous's after service said to the chef. (Kind of joking) "what are you going to have this guy do next,make the schedule)? I butted in and said "that's actually one of my strong points". 

After service (as I mentioned earlier)
the chef and I talk for actually a few hours so we'll see if number 13 is my lucky number


----------



## Paradox (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck! I hope you get it. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope you get it, brother. Cuz, you buyin me dinner.lol


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck, chef! 

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome story. People would pay money and stand in line for that same experience job or no job. 
Good luck to you, but it sounds like 13 already has that covered.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool story, and well delivered! Good luck, and let us know how things go.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 13, 2013)

What did they think of the Burke?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 13, 2013)

First off, congrats! Sounds like an awesome experience no matter how it turns out. 2nd, I'll bet you will get a lot of "hey, can you get me a table for such and such night...?" But allow me to be the first, I'd like a table for 2 some time in the spring. :biggrin:
But seriously, that sounds awesome!
And one other thing, I fekking love those Del spoons, especially the flatter tipped of the two!


----------



## Twistington (Nov 13, 2013)

Great writeup, hope it went well enough.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 13, 2013)

What a day, Hope it works out Chef!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 13, 2013)

Colin, you deserve this, and no doubt crushed it! When I'm in town, I'm popping in!


----------



## Nmko (Nov 13, 2013)

Sensational Colin! Once in a lifetime experience and you have it in the bag by the sounds of things...

:bliss:


----------



## Reede (Nov 13, 2013)

The question is, how big is Dave's head now after being fondled all day, and having folks commenting on his handsomeness?:rofl2:


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 13, 2013)

Well played Colin, good luck!


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you Colin. I'm feeling 13 may well be your lucky number.


----------



## split0101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck, it seems that The interview went well. I'm a hiring manager at where I work and when the interview goes outside the interview "process" and becomes more of a conversation then that's a good sign.


----------



## Anton (Nov 13, 2013)

This is great - congrats! , thanks so much for sharing. And probably one of the best kitchens to work in.


----------



## Miles (Nov 13, 2013)

Colin, you'll love it there. I had a chance to work with Sebastien, the exec pastry chef last year. Wonderful guy to work with and I expect he's very representative of the kind of people you'll be working with. Congrats!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats! I will not pester you for a table though; I'm happy eating back in a corner of the kitchen


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats Colin. Looks like things could turn around in 13. Best wishes on the potential job.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome Colin, good luck! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Gravy Power (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome job dude. And I love blowing peoples minds that have Shun's. If you get this gig does it mean you will sell me one or two of your oyster knives?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 13, 2013)

AWESOME COLIN! Good luck dude! I really hope you land the spot. Sounds like a rad experience!


----------



## RobinW (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope you get it! It certainly sounds like you did well


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 13, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Congrats! I will not pester you for a table though; I'm happy eating back in a corner of the kitchen



Honestly now I rather prefer eating there.

Gratz on the 2nd interview Colin, hope you get the position. Makes all the work you had to do this past year worth every bad moment of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck ,and when you get the job would love some food porn pictures.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, good luck!


----------



## 77kath (Nov 14, 2013)

Let us know!


----------



## mano (Nov 14, 2013)

Colin,
Most probably you'll get hired, they're just trying to figure out where to put you.


----------



## cookinstuff (Nov 14, 2013)

Good stuff Colin, good luck getting the job. I love that Del damascus, I have a del kunz spoon that's great. But, I have that 'shovel' spoon in the stock version, would love to get a dammy one like that, it's a super duck spoon. Always keeping it classy Colin, nice to see, that's a good kitchen, you be a good influence now to all those Shun users. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 20, 2013)

Got a call and email from the HR department I have a 2nd trail?? It's cool but a little odd no? 2 interviews then two trails? They haven't asked me anything regarding salary or asked for references does that sound odd? Also HR wants my to sign a consent form for a background and credit check, is this what it's like now in the City, it's been 15 years since I've cooked in Manhattan.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 20, 2013)

yep


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 20, 2013)

Wish you good luck


----------



## eshua (Nov 20, 2013)

Its all just cheaper and easier to be that thorough. Sign of the times, not forbearance of malapropism.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 20, 2013)

It's TK. 2 trails doesn't surprise me at all. The background & credit check is becoming standard in every industry now. They'll be checking you Facebook acct. soon enough. 

I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## eshua (Nov 20, 2013)

To play devils advocate. Any employer who asked for my Facebook access, "a site i do not use." Should be warned that demanding information that will reveal age, sexual orientation, political affiliation... opens them to more liability than it prevents.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 20, 2013)

You won't find me on face book, those sights ruin peoples lives. But if you google my name one would likely find this place. But again judging by the knives I saw in his kitchen no one in his kitchen visits this site, wish they did. Credit and back ground check I'm ok with, hell I'm just excited to spend another day there.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 20, 2013)

Wish you good luck! For me, it's a clear sign of serious interest when you're invited for the 2nd... and a great opportunity to learn!

BTW, make sure you receive your personal contribution for any knife sold to future colleagues made by one of the forum's knifemakers... ;-)


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 20, 2013)

I just had to get background check info from a sous chef prospect that has not been offered anything. And he has been with my restaurant for over three years. 

What are you going to bring this time?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 20, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I just had to get background check info from a sous chef prospect that has not been offered anything. And he has been with my restaurant for over three years.
> 
> What are you going to bring this time?


 Good question, I hadn't thought about that yet. Two things I didn't bring last time that would have come in handy are an offset spatula and serrated bread knife. I always have these items of course in my normal work kit. however I didn't bring that kit last time because I didn't know I was trailing. So I think I might just bring my whole knife kit, the " travel kit". I think this approach will be the most impressive since it demonstrates I have a full and appropriate set of tools, and it's a unique design.
Note the nail brush, it has always made a good impression in previous interviews. Just a tip for anyone interviewing, wash your hands 1st, let them see you do it, nail brush demonstrates your hygiene and attention to detail.


----------



## Bill Burke (Nov 20, 2013)

hey Colin good luck or maybee I should just say congrats.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got the call five minutes ago I'm so stoked 10:30 tomorrow morning they want to sit down and discuss salaries.


----------



## Miles (Nov 21, 2013)

That is awesome! Congratulations Colin!


----------



## chinacats (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool Beans man, congratulations!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 21, 2013)

Yea Colin. If I remember correctly, a couple of years ago times were tough, looks like life is improving. its all the good karma you've spread that and Dave's #13.

please keep us posted


----------



## Twistington (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bkultra (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 21, 2013)

Excellent news, glad this is coming around for you. Good luck with the negotiations 

Stefan


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 21, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lefty (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome, Colin! Congratulations on being awesome.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 21, 2013)

I cannot wait to go back to New York City! Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Eric (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome! You deserve it!!! Eric


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> Just got the call five minutes ago I'm so stoked 10:30 tomorrow morning they want to sit down and discuss salaries.




Woohoo!! Go get em Chef!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats Colin and good luck with the negotiations.


----------



## Sambal (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations Chef! Well done and my best wishes for you on your new fork in your road!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2013)

Attaboy!


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nmko (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations Colin!


----------



## mpukas (Nov 21, 2013)

congrats Colin!!!


----------



## pleue (Nov 21, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## split0101 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey, Chef, congratulations! Now that you are closer to where I live, I might finally meet you. Never made your #13, but maybe it's a good thing, as I have l became better at making knives since then. 

M


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 21, 2013)

Soon you'll be washing heads of (baby) lettuce and That's when the big bucks come rolling in! Cheers man!


----------



## bkultra (Nov 21, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Soon you'll be washing heads of (baby) lettuce and That's when the big bucks come rolling in! Cheers man!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 22, 2013)

So happy for you, congrats! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## dough (Nov 22, 2013)

congrats colin


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 22, 2013)

I just finished #13 sheath, made it fast the night before my 1st trail. Its Pennsylvania tanned cowhide, thought it appropriate since the knife was made in Pennsylvania. Ultrasuede lining, and Celtic knot basket weave tooling.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 22, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Soon you'll be washing heads of (baby) lettuce and That's when the big bucks come rolling in! Cheers man!



Think the Job is to make sure the line cocks are cleaning the baby lettuces correctly and efficiently, but hell I wouldn't mind cleaning a few.


----------



## jigert (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats, Chef! Also, cool sheath!


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats Colin! Glad to see you finally put some leather pants on Dave too.


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> I just finished #13 sheath, made it fast the night before my 1st trail. Its Pennsylvania tanned cowhide, thought it appropriate since the knife was made in Pennsylvania. Ultrasuede lining, and Celtic knot basket weave tooling.




Too cool!


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations and best of luck Colin.


----------



## James (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats! That's great news.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 22, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Congrats Colin! Glad to see you finally put some leather pants on Dave too.



We all know Dave loves to wear leather pants


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 22, 2013)

Can we assume salary negotiation went well and are all done? 

Congrats on the job! Really exciting to even be hearing about it. Gotta give the new boss credit for the ability to recognize talent.


----------

